# Impresora HP laserjet Pro 400MFP (M425) no enciende



## albella (Jun 5, 2018)

Hola, tengo ante mí un par de impresoras de este tipo con problemas en su Motherboard. No encienden. Una de ellas tiene el mosfet K11A60D en corte. La otra no enciende, pero no descubro qué es. Ni siquiera se lleva el fusible. Al mantenerla fuera de su espacio, para poder hacer las mediciones, no puedo conectar todos los cables, pero no creo que eso influya mucho, porque dentro, tampoco enciende. 
En el secundario de la fuente no tiene voltaje. No tengo esquema, por lo que trabajo un poco a ciegas. En el Mosfet, que es un 12N60ES tiene el mismo voltaje entre D y G, que entre G y S, pero no está en corto.
Una de las placas es modelo RM1-9112, que es la que se llevó el mosfet y la otra placa es RM1-9037, por eso el Mosfet de ambas es diferente.

Recomendaciones, por favor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2018)

albella dijo:


> . En el Mosfet, que es un 12N60ES tiene el mismo voltaje entre D y G, que entre G y S, pero no está en corto



Entonces te está activando permanentemente el Gate y el Mosfet conduce . . .


----------



## albella (Jun 5, 2018)

Bueno, parece que conduce. Pero no encuentro el problema. En el secundario no hay voltaje


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2018)

Que misión cumple ese Mosfet ? 
Que lo excita ? 
Sólo dejaría conducir ? 
Es parte de un switching ?


----------



## albella (Jun 5, 2018)

De paso, un cable blanco que sale de la placa y tiene la denominación WH y se identifica como J302, no sé dónde va conectado a la impresora. Cuando le saqué la placa para revisarla, no me dí cuenta de dónde estaba conectado

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 5, 2018



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que misión cumple ese Mosfet ?
> Que lo excita ?
> Sólo dejaría conducir ?
> Es parte de un switching ?




Ese Mosfet debe ser el que actúa para la oscilación de la fuente, porque es de pulsos, quizá con el mismo principio de funcionamiento de las fuentes de computadora. Es ese  que se ve ahí, pegadito al primario del transformador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2018)

Entonces se puso en corto el driver del Mosfet y además se ha quemado algún fusible smd , motivo por el cual no explota el Mosfet


----------



## albella (Jun 5, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Entonces se puso en corto el driver del Mosfet y además se ha quemado algún fusible smd , motivo por el cual no explota el Mosfet


Amigo, ¿Me puedes orientar dónde puede estar ese driver?. Cómo lo reconozco?Hay una pastilla de 8 patas asociada, pero no aparece el datasheet. Se denomina 1D12613


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2018)

Podría ser el IC505 del lado del cobre , sigue el camino del gate . . .

Nombre-matrícula de ese IC505 ?

P.D.: Al lado de ese integrado tienes un fusible FB501 , mide que no haya un corto antes de reemplazarlo o puentearlo


----------



## albella (Jun 5, 2018)

FB501 es como un fusible, 0 ohms, al igual que FB 502 y 503. IC 505 es la que te mencioné como 1D12613


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2018)

Google no me da nada con esa matrícula  escribila completa.


----------



## albella (Jun 5, 2018)

Esta es la pastilla. Salió al revés. Dice 1D12613 y abajo 5570


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2018)

Levantá un circuito básico de ese integrado a ver cual podría ser


----------



## albella (Jun 5, 2018)

Adjunté algo parecido a una ingeniería inversa para esa pastilla. Espero que sirva


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2018)

No eso no sirve, tómate el trabajo de dibujar el diagrama en papel


----------



## albella (Jun 5, 2018)

Muy bien, profesor, trataré de hacerlo a la antigua, pero le prevengo que no soy bueno en eso. Trataré. Por adelantado le agradezco su atención y recomendaciones. Se me acaba la jornada laboral, por lo que seguiremos mañana.


----------



## albella (Jun 6, 2018)

Profesor 2 metros, hice la tarea. Me acosté a las 2 AM, fundamentalmente borrando. Eso es lo que rodea la pastilla incógnita. Sospecho que debería ser algo así como un PWM.
Me dí cuenta ahora que faltó un microdiodo que va entre el source y el negativo del condensador principal C105. El ánodo está hacia el - de C105


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 6, 2018)

Por dónde entra la alimentación de línea ?


----------



## albella (Jun 6, 2018)

Después del puente de diodos, que está bueno, llega al condensador C 105. 250v 270 micro

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 6, 2018

Inserto una nueva imágen del magnífico dibujo que hice, esta vez con el diodo que no había puesto y con otro, que sale del + del condensador principal. El diodo es el T3D25 y tampoco lo encuentro en Internet. Le dieron la denominación en el circuito DZDA501


----------



## albella (Jun 6, 2018)

Parece que no fue tan magnífico el dibujo. Ni yo lo puedo ver. ¿Lo retiraron o es problemas del ancho de banda???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 6, 2018)

albella dijo:


> Parece que no fue tan magnífico el dibujo. Ni yo lo puedo ver. ¿Lo retiraron o es problemas del ancho de banda???


???????
Acá se vé perfectamente.


----------



## albella (Jun 7, 2018)

Es que en estos días la velocidad está entortugada


----------

